# ThirtyTwo Ultralight 2 Snowboard Boot



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you like the T1 and want a 32 imo u lookin at the Prime.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

So your saying I should GO on these?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

imho, the fast track won't allow for the custom tension as a traditional lace...but if you want convince and somewhat of custom tension then get a double boa "focus"...have had the primes--they are great and very comfortable...but when they finally wore out, went with focus boas (on my second pair) and they work better for fast on/off and adjustable tension on the fly.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Do 32's fit your feet? I had T1s, fit my feet fantastically but the Boa harness gave me pressure points. Ordered some TM2's and they were agony straight away, the toe box doesn't work for my feet at all, had to send them back. Both size 10. I've ended up in Ride Insanos which I love, ridiculously comfortably for such a stiff boot.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Do 32's fit your feet? I had T1s, fit my feet fantastically but the Boa harness gave me pressure points. Ordered some TM2's and they were agony straight away, the toe box doesn't work for my feet at all, had to send them back. Both size 10. I've ended up in Ride Insanos which I love, ridiculously comfortably for such a stiff boot.


Never had 32's but my feet aren't super wide. Did you heat mold your 32's?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AmberLamps said:


> Never had 32's but my feet aren't super wide. Did you heat mold your 32's?


just wear mold them...in a few days they fit like slippers....but get a good after-market insole. And as they will pack out you will need to tweak them...see the boot faq sticky for mods


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I've had a few pairs of the 32 boots the last couple seasons and tried on the Ultralights. I don't have anything super insightful but I'll share my experiences anyway....

The ULs I tried on were the 2015 model I think. They felt like they were fairly supportive however the lightness seemed to come from a general lack of material around the boot. My experience with other 32 boots is they soften up fairly quickly and while I could be completely wrong the ULs just felt like they would break down in no time. Again this is nothing more than my perception of trying them on for 5 minutes in the shop. 

As far as fit, it seems like the last two seasons 32 boots have become narrower across the line. I have a slightly wide foot, around an E according to wiredsports chart, and found 2015 and earlier models to fit perfectly while 2016 and newer would need to significantly pack out to fit me width wise. I had the 2014 Lashed and 2015 Sessions and was looking for something just a bit more supportive this season and ended up snagging a deal on the 2015 TM2s as the newer models just didn't fit right. K2 and Ride were the other brands that I found to fit similarly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> just wear mold them...in a few days they fit like slippers....but get a good after-market insole. And as they will pack out you will need to tweak them...see the boot faq sticky for mods


What he said^

You can wear them right away, and if they fit the will be comfortable.

Focus Boa are super heavy. UL are very light. But I'd choose TM2 over UL if i wanted light. Focus Boa will definitely last more than a season. I've used mine for 1.5 seasons and they look almost new and are still pretty stiff.

Phedder may have needed 0.5 size bigger. I can wear 10.5 K2 but need 11 in ThirtyTwo.

My feet and legs are narrow and i find ThirtyTwo give me the best ankle hold. I need to add the donut thingies as they pack out like Wrath said. But every other boot brand I've tried on, I would need to add those from day 1.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Do 32's fit your feet? I had T1s, fit my feet fantastically but the Boa harness gave me pressure points. Ordered some TM2's and they were agony straight away, the toe box doesn't work for my feet at all, had to send them back. Both size 10. I've ended up in Ride Insanos which I love, ridiculously comfortably for such a stiff boot.


+1 for the Ride Boots... Only Ride product I've ever owned, since I live in SLC I went to Backcountry.com in person and tried on EVERY SINGLE brand of boots made and the Rides were by far the most comfortable and with the best fit.. Nice big roomy toe box and narrow ass heel that keeps you locked in..


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

So sofar so one has actually owned a pair of these?


----------

